# Senate Bill 12 Seeks bullet Serial Numbers



## Toffy (Dec 15, 2008)

From GONetwork

On December 11, State Senator Ronald Ramsey of Dekalb and Rockdale counties introduce legislation to require what amounts to serial numbers on the bottom of all bullets that can be used in a pistol in Georgia.
The extensive bill includes requirements for taxing of the ammo to fund the requirement and exhaustive record-keeping of who is buying ammo.
This bill is identified as Senate Bill 12 and is a direct threat to the Second Amendment, sport shooting, and hunting.
To read the bill, click here.
http://www.legis.ga.gov/legis/2009_10/fulltext/sb12.htm

To Contact this State Senator, click here,
http://www.broc.state.ga.us/legis/2007_08/senate/ramseybio.php

To contact your State Senator, click here
http://www.legis.ga.gov/legis/2007_08/senate/senatelist.php

Please share this information with those you think would be interested in knowing about this pending legislation.


----------



## whitworth (Dec 15, 2008)

*A Bill is not a Law*

And some bills are submitted by the mentally retarded.

A Congressman by the name of Blagojevich use to submit a lot of crazy bill when he was in that office.


----------



## straitshooter (Dec 15, 2008)

never make it


----------



## Luke0927 (Dec 15, 2008)

We'll put a stop to this!  I bet he is a democrat too.....


----------



## straitshooter (Dec 15, 2008)

Luke0927 said:


> We'll put a stop to this!  I bet he is a democrat too.....



a republican would never say something that stupid when it comes to guns!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 15, 2008)

Networker said:


> From GONetwork
> 
> On December 11, State Senator Ronald Ramsey of Dekalb and Rockdale counties introduce legislation to require what amounts to serial numbers on the bottom of all bullets that can be used in a pistol in Georgia.
> The extensive bill includes requirements for taxing of the ammo to fund the requirement and exhaustive record-keeping of who is buying ammo.
> ...



What a collosal moronic waste of my tax dollars...


----------



## KLR650 (Dec 15, 2008)

It will probably fly and creates a whole new class of criminal for handloaders and folks that cast there own bullets.

Everyone had better start sounding off or you will no be able to afford to buy a box ammo for hunting season. Just like the Californication gun ban. It started with two or three "evil" guns and after it was law they tacked 200 other guns to it. Next thing ya know the TAX with go from $.0005 per round to $5.00 per round to cover unforseen book keeping and enforcement expences.


----------



## Hunterbob1 (Dec 15, 2008)

And... for all this waste of time and money for manufactorers, retailers and justice department and law abiding citizens. The punishment for the crime  of having an uncoded ammunition  is a misdemeanor.
I am sure this will scare the crap out of criminals.
I have to put up with this guy, I live in district 43


----------



## jettman96 (Dec 16, 2008)

Just sent my email to MR. Robert Tolleson (R) (my state senator)...



> Mr. Tolleson,
> 
> As my representative in the state senate, I would like to request the you vote no on State Bill 12.  I am sure you are aware that this bill would ultimately require that all ammunition that can be used in a handgun be coded with some sort of "serial number" and would require that buyer be registered in a state database as purchasing said ammunition.
> 
> ...


----------



## crbrumbelow (Jan 10, 2009)

Bought a box of Winchester 44 mag bullets today at walmart.  38 bucks.  I made a comment on the high price and the clerk said "wait till the serial number bullets hit the shelf."  Recon they know something we dont or is he a dummycrat trying to push the issue.  It just reminds me of one reason I reload.  I havent bought a box of store bought bullets in years until today.  The only reason I did today was that I dont have 44 mag dies and components.  I will have em next week.


----------



## crbrumbelow (Jan 10, 2009)

I just emailed everyone on my list of representatives.


----------



## comptoncarroll (Jan 12, 2009)

I emailed my representative John Douglas yesterday.Just received  an email back from him saying  

MR.Compton:

I am sure SB 12 will be DOA as we are a very gun friendly legislature.
Count on me voting no if it ever came to the full Senate.


Also sent  an email to U.S. Representative: Rep. John Linder (R-7) 
Haven't received an email from him yet figured it wouldn't hurt to  write them all.


----------



## crbrumbelow (Jan 15, 2009)

I havent gotten any responses from mine.  HMM maybe I need to just keep emailing them.


----------



## patriot15joe (Jan 21, 2009)

call their offices, both local and the ones in washington. 

senate.gov

house.gov


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Jan 21, 2009)

*Well, who has had enough of these Senators?*

I have, and I write to my Senators everytime one of these stupid bills comes up. When are they going to learn to focus on whats important and what is not?
There should be a law that says "No lawyers can be Senators or Congressmen" - because all they want to do is write more laws, that are ineffective and will be fought in a court of law costing the taxpayers even more money to pay for the defense attornies. See what they are doing - getting more taxpayer money to support lawyers jobs with frivoluous Bills.
Throw all the bums out and lets start over.


----------



## NottelyBILL (Jan 21, 2009)

remember we voted these jokers into office. Let's not for 2 years from now.


----------



## Son (Jan 22, 2009)

*Senate Bill*

Who votes these Pinheads into office? Never mind, the last election answers that question.
I don't own a handgun anymore, but see this as a beginning step against all guns.


----------

